# Pinball Snack Mix



## smoking b (Apr 5, 2014)

Since I'm back home I decided to make up some snack mix to smoke & have for the big pinball tournament tomorrow. I just made a simple mix of Chex, potato stix & corn chips - no pretzels or nuts this time. I used my recipe again as always...













PICT1461.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 5, 2014






Here is the spice mix after shaking.













PICT1462.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 5, 2014






I use these pans that I put smoke holes in - they work great for stuff like this  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















PICT1463.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 5, 2014






First half mixed up & awaiting the spice blend.













PICT1464.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 5, 2014






Butter melted.













PICT1465.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 5, 2014






Kiwi ready to peel.













PICT1466.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 5, 2014






Worcestershire added to butter.













PICT1467.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 5, 2014






Spices mixed in.













PICT1468.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 5, 2014






Spices mixed in first half.













PICT1469.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 5, 2014






First half in first pan.













PICT1470.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 5, 2014






2nd half in 2nd pan.













PICT1471.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 5, 2014






Both pans ready to go to smoker. It is easier to mix this up & you get better coverage if you split the batch in half. You also get better smoke coverage in two pans rather than one large one.













PICT1473.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 5, 2014






& in they go...













PICT1472.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 5, 2014






Smoky picture.

Smoker temp 250                    AMNPS running hickory pellets

Updates to follow...


----------



## smoking b (Apr 5, 2014)

Just stirred it up & it is coming along nicely - I felt obligated to sample it & I can say it tastes really good already


----------



## smoking b (Apr 6, 2014)

Snack mix is done. I will get pics tomorrow - my camera needs recharged...


----------



## newsmokeguy (Apr 6, 2014)

nice I need 2 try that soon (:


----------



## smoking b (Apr 6, 2014)

newsmokeguy said:


> nice I need 2 try that soon (:


Go ahead - it's good stuff


----------



## smoking b (Apr 6, 2014)

Ok here is the finished snack mix ready to bag up.













PICT1481.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 6, 2014






Pay no attention to that chunk of cow - it's for a different thread...













PICT1475.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Apr 6, 2014






Closer view of the finished snack mix. Good stuff


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 6, 2014)

_Worcestershire.........butter........Kiwi._........All stuff I like. Looks great!


----------



## woodman928 (Apr 6, 2014)

What did you do with the Kiwi????


----------



## disco (Apr 6, 2014)

Pinball and great food? I wish I was there!

Disco


----------



## smoking b (Apr 6, 2014)

woodman928 said:


> What did you do with the Kiwi????


The kiwi was a tasty snack in the middle of everything


----------



## smoking b (Apr 6, 2014)

Disco said:


> Pinball and great food? I wish I was there!
> 
> Disco


You're welcome here any time Disco & I have several pinball machines for you to play


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 6, 2014)

You are a machine SB !  :biggrin:   Your snacks & Q always look real tasty !  :drool   

Justin


----------



## disco (Apr 6, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> You're welcome here any time Disco & I have several pinball machines for you to play  :beercheer:


Oh, don't tempt me. I love great food and I spent a significant portion of my misspent youth playing shuffleboard and pinball. 

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 6, 2014)

I need to try this.   Looks great.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 6, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> _Worcestershire.........butter........Kiwi._........All stuff I like. Looks great!


Thanks Todd  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It took a pretty good hit today but I have a little left...


----------



## smoking b (Apr 6, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> You are a machine SB !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Justin  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I have to eat so I might as well make it taste as good as possible!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 6, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I need to try this.   Looks great.


Give it a try man - it goes over really good


----------



## smoking b (Apr 6, 2014)

Disco said:


> Oh, don't tempt me. I love great food and I spent a significant portion of my misspent youth playing shuffleboard and pinball.
> 
> Disco


I don't have shuffleboard Disco but I have darts, a couple arcade games, a touchscreen, pool table & air hockey to keep you interested if you get bored with pinball. That should hopefully be enough to work up an appetite


----------



## huntnfishnut (Apr 7, 2014)

Would not have thought of anything like this. Now you have me intrigued...


----------



## smoking b (Apr 7, 2014)

huntnfishnut said:


> Would not have thought of anything like this. Now you have me intrigued...


Give it a try - I bet you really like it!


----------



## deansomers (Apr 7, 2014)

U do this the same as ur other thread? Looks awesome!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 7, 2014)

DeanSomers said:


> U do this the same as ur other thread? Looks awesome!


Thanks & yup I used my recipe from here  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/132947/made-up-some-snack-mix-to-smoke


----------



## paulyetter (Apr 20, 2014)

I am intrigued by this as I would not have thought to do that. Thank you very much for the great idea Smoking B.


----------



## beeflover (Apr 20, 2014)

O yeah! I need 2 get my gf 2 make this up!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 20, 2014)

paulyetter said:


> I am intrigued by this as I would not have thought to do that. Thank you very much for the great idea Smoking B.


You're welcome - it's pretty good stuff...


beeflover said:


> O yeah! I need 2 get my gf 2 make this up!


Try it out - I bet you like it


----------



## paulyetter (Apr 21, 2014)

I will try it soon thank you again.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

paulyetter said:


> I will try it soon thank you again.


Let me know what you think - I bet you like it


----------



## paulharding (Apr 21, 2014)

What is the spice level like for this heat wise? My wife get heartburn very easily if she eats spicy food. As much as I love it I rarely get to enjoy it now. Glad I ate lots of it when I was young!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

paulharding said:


> What is the spice level like for this heat wise? My wife get heartburn very easily if she eats spicy food. As much as I love it I rarely get to enjoy it now. Glad I ate lots of it when I was young!


The basic mix is not hot at all but if you make my Hot & Spicy version then you will have heat!! If you like things hot you could always make two batches - one for you & one for your wife


----------



## paulharding (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you Smoking B.


----------



## tonyabeachlover (May 4, 2014)

Wonderful idea! I am so trying this!


----------



## smoking b (May 4, 2014)

paulharding said:


> Thank you Smoking B.


You're quite welcome  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






TonyaBeachlover said:


> Wonderful idea! I am so trying this!


I bet it doesn't last long


----------

